# Day three



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I still have no eggs. Found a bag of year old pecans and they taste really bad. Picked on the Guitar some. Posted on the computer and will look at my facebook later. Ate lunch with DW & youngest son. Sa good friend who has opened two more resturants in Oklahoma. Life is certainly good for this stinky old man :yawn:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Sound like you have a full life to me. What no snow down your way yet?


----------

